# Selling travel stock photos



## zygfryd (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi all,

Not sure this is the right place to post it, but I couldn't find a better one...
   I've been thinking of signing up to Lonely Planet Images and contributing to their collection. Does anybody have any experience with them? What are their commisions? How much do you sell with them? What revenue shall I expect from 1500-2000 travel (North America + Europe) photos? Or is there a better agency you could recommend to supply travel stock to?  


  Thanks, 

zygfryd


----------

